# Puerto Frontal USB



## Ninio_del_poky (Ene 30, 2006)

wuenass!! pos haber mi duda es la siguiente, tengo 4 puertos USB en total en todo mi ordenador 2 atras y 2 frontales. poss funcionaban bien los 4 pero tuve q formatear y los 2 de atras siguen funcionando perfectamente pero los 2 frontales no funcionan. algien me puede explicar el xq y como podria volver a abrirlos? tambien tengo un puerto USB en el controlador de volumen de mis altavoces y ese tampoco me funciona. kien pueda ayudarme se lo agradeceria.

1 saludo


----------



## maunix (Feb 2, 2006)

Ninio_del_poky dijo:
			
		

> wuenass!! pos haber mi duda es la siguiente, tengo 4 puertos USB en total en todo mi ordenador 2 atras y 2 frontales. poss funcionaban bien los 4 pero tuve q formatear y los 2 de atras siguen funcionando perfectamente pero los 2 frontales no funcionan. algien me puede explicar el xq y como podria volver a abrirlos? tambien tengo un puerto USB en el controlador de volumen de mis altavoces y ese tampoco me funciona. kien pueda ayudarme se lo agradeceria.
> 
> 1 saludo



Todo esto conduce a que tu sistema operativo no cargó todos los dispositivos USB en la lista de controladores.

El USB existe pero el sistema operativo no lo sabe. Tal vez debas reemplazar el controlador detectado por el sistema operativo por uno proporcionado por el fabricante de tu motherboard y esto desencadene la deteccion del resto de los usb.

Saludos


----------

